# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Награды культпросветработникам

## Valli

Меня интересует-как поощряются работники культуры в различных регионах. Кто может претендовать на звание засл.раб.культуры РФ.Хотелось бы увидеть положение об этом. Расскажите, пожалуйста,кто владеет информацией.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Valli*,
 Для получения гордого звания "Засракуль" у нас необходимо получить почётные грамоты и благодарственные письма городской администрации, совета народных депутатов, администрации области, знак Минкультуры "За достижения в культуре" или иные ведомственные знаки отличия и проработать в отрасли культуры не менее 15 лет. Вы можете руководствоваться письмом Минкультуры РФ от 14 февраля 2002г №01-17/16-69.
Но по опыту знаю - получение звания процесс очень долгий и непредсказуемый. Например, у дтректора нашего ДК имеющего все положенные знаки отличия, ещё и орден "Знак почёта" за творческую программу, являющегося режиссёром всех городских праздников документы на засракуля уже 2 года ходят где-то оп инстанциям.

----------


## Victorya

А у нас в области, кроме всего вышеперечисленного, нужно к тому же быть руководителем стабильно действующего трижды прославленного суперкраснознаменного творческого коллектива, и тогда может быть...:smile:

----------


## zasrak

девочки,я десять лет ждал(режиссер народного театра),а директор меньше года :Aga:

----------


## Irenka-da

Действительно, как показывает практика, оформление нужных бумаг занимает очень длительное время, по необъяснимым причинам. Проще все оказывается у соискателей из сферы управленцев. Они знают нужных людей, знают как правильнее оформлять  куда и кому доставлять. Знаю из своей "доадминистративной должности"- заместителя директора по КПР, подавала на очень заслуженных людей из "народа" и приходилось буквально надоедать своим чиновникам. В результате минус время, минус нервы, минус хорошее отношение как отдельных чиновников, так и самого претендента (мол могла и быстрее), Звание таки давали, но всегда чувствовала себя :frown:!
 Теперь работая в отделе культуры, то есть являясь тем самым чиновником, понимаю, что мы не последняя, а первая  инстанция на пути звания, но могли бы и быстрее сами шевелиться и шевелить вышестоящую организацию, но кому из начальников хочется портить свои отношения? Вот и тянется "резина" годами", по-настоящему заслуженные умирают (у меня было 2 случая), так и не дождавшись признания Родины. И жутко и обидно!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну вот, прошло уже 5 месяцев с моего сообщения, я документы на директора где-то "гуляют" до сих пор. И не важно, что он директор и у него есть орден .

----------


## Irenka-da

> Ну вот, прошло уже 5 месяцев с моего сообщения, я документы на директора где-то "гуляют" до сих пор. И не важно, что он директор и у него есть орден .
> __________________



есть способ "убыстрить" это дело, но требуется терпение и время (то, чего нам часто не хватает): И так поехали ОПЯТЬ СНАЧАЛА:звонок в в организацию, куда вы подали документы - далее - просите эту организацию дать телефон вышестоящей, которой они отправили - далее по той же схеме пока не начнут отмахиваться, поверьте опыту, изнуряющая неделя и для них и для вас, при этом вы милы и приветливы, они - с еле сдерживаемом гневом. Обычно "они" не выдерживают дают вам право самим контролировать состояние документов в инстанциях (кроме минкультуры, но и туда вы можете сами звонить, телефон слава богу не видео и вы также представляетесь чиновником управления, отдела, учреждения, администрации и т д ) Нехорошо обманывать? Да, нехорошо! А тянуть тянучку, вместо честного ответа, "НЕ ПОЛУЧИТ!" - хорошо? К сож. многие рядовые чиновники "от культуры" не знают - культуры! И глубоко им начхать на Ордена и заслуги, ведь у них то нет! Ух, завелась, вспомнила свои мытарства и унижения от тех, кто сами  :Jopa:  Извините. 
УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Irenka-da*,
 У нас очень хорошие отношения с начальником управления культуры, которое и подавало документы. Они отслеживали ситуацию, документы были подписаны в городской администрации, в областной, у представителя президента, далее вернулись в областной департамент для пересылки в Москву. А вот тут уже отследить невозможно. Департамент говорит, что отправили в Москву, а там могут рассматривать много месяцев. А вот отправили ли реально- неизвестно, мы у них отчёта иребовать не имеем права, потом себе дороже.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Департамент говорит, что отправили в Москву, а там могут рассматривать много месяцев. А вот отправили ли реально- неизвестно, мы у них отчёта иребовать не имеем права, потом себе дороже.



Согласна, что требовать "отчет" у департамента - себе дороже, но ведь наверняка у вас есть СВОЙ человек в Департаменте, с которым можно договориться и позвонить в приемную Министерства и узнать состояние дела. В конце концов не так страшен чёрт... это всего лишь часть работы. (А рассматриваются документы по внутреннему регламенту министерства не более 3 месяцев) УДАЧИ!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Irenka-da*,
 Нет, своих людей у нас нет. У нас очень сложные отношения между губернатором и главой города, что сказывается на всех структурах.

----------


## Radion68

А профсоюз работников культуры не пробовали подключить? 
У них много полномочий, тоже могут помочь.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Нет, своих людей у нас нет. У нас очень сложные отношения между губернатором и главой города, что сказывается на всех структурах.


Тогда :frown: :Tu:

----------


## вячик

У нас в Ульяновской обл. есть ещё звание Заслуженный работник культуры Ульяновской области. Там нужны заслуги не только твоих воспитанников, но и твои личные, плюс Почётные грамоты губернатора и Управления культуры области. В 2008 году у нас номинировалось 2 человека, в том числе и я. У меня были все документы, но из-за конфликта с Главой поселения и последующим увольнением с работы этого всего я не получил, как и не получила это Звание Милагина с п.Силикатный, кстати очень опытный хореограф. Её воспитанники на Всероссийских конкурсах являлись победителями и призёрами, но у неё тоже чего-то не хватило. Имейте ввиду это только на звание внутри области...

----------

